# dear montreal i love ya and all but your a terrible ratrace hellhole blackhole sometimes



## megan (Sep 12, 2012)

i am going to miss being able to go down the street to the dept. and buying cheap beer, i am going to miss my friends, i am going to miss being able to pretty much go to a show every night, i am going to miss drinking at alexis place getting shitty drunk to awesome tunes on the balcony yelling random shit at people, i am going to miss the big tasty meals at POPS, i am defiently not going to miss the drama. i am going to miss hopping the metro getting drunk on the metro with my friends haha . i know i need to leave this ratrace hellhole. i keep saying im going to leave but i keep saying... one more beer, one more show, one more party, one more night. i have a little too much fun, and get waay too fucked up here. i get into stupid fights with girls, everyday i wake up feeling like shit. its a vicious circle of making money getting drunk and doing it all over again until i eventually blackout and pass out. i really do have a love and hate relationship with this place. you would think because its a big city no one gives a shit about what you do, but oh boy do they care.

i see my friends waking up in the morning all shakey and haggard until the get a six pack in them. and i know if i dont leave this place im going to start getting DTS myself. i think im more mentally dependent on alcohol than anything. its already gotten to the point that i feel tired and antisocial and miserable until i get a buzz on. i definetly dont want to get to the point that i start having seizures and shit . fucccckkk thaaaat. im getting really dehydrated to the point the skin on my hands is starting to peel. i do waay too much drugs here, i always end up drunk at some party and people offer me lines of whatever.

its fucking easy to survive here, me and my friends just steal from the grocery store when we are hungry, go wash windows, and car pan for more beer, welfare is easy to get on, but i havent bothered to get on it yet. i hope i actually end up leaving this place. the first time i came here i was supposed to be here for 2 days and i ended up staying for 4 months. kind of ridiculous. i guess a lot of travellers end up getting stuck here.


----------



## katiehabits (Sep 12, 2012)

She's a beautiful town with plenty of great things to do, but she's also a soul sucking void of a place to be. Montreal spits you out broken. I was only going to stay a week in 09 and I ended up living there for two years. I stayed because I didn't think people knew me there; I liked the langue barrier. It made me feel like I was in my own little bubble. Soon enough people start talking tho and they never stop. The dramas that I became involved in while I lived in mtl were way crazy then I'd ever been a part of. St.Henri is the worst for it. No one leaves the neighbourhood execpt to make money. So everything that happens in St.Henri stays there out in the open for everyone to see. 
I miss the shit out of mtl still even with all the drama and drugs and black outs. If I could get my shit together in mtl I would but dam is it ever hard. That's why I left, but I'll all ways come back for a party.


----------



## daveycrockett (Sep 13, 2012)

what did you expect to happen over here? whats your deal, whats your problem?ahhhhhhh verbal abuse???!!!!??!?!?! oh yeah fuck canada.


----------



## daveycrockett (Sep 14, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> what did you expect to happen over here? whats your deal, whats your problem?ahhhhhhh verbal abuse???!!!!??!?!?! oh yeah fuck canada.


?????????????canada??????


----------



## daveycrockett (Sep 14, 2012)

i can change the words if i want to


----------



## Noble Savage (Sep 14, 2012)

if you make it to 26 you'll look 36....thanks to that dehydration you were talking about...blacked out drunk makes you weak and vulnerable and that doesn't sound very "punk" to me.


----------



## wizehop (Sep 14, 2012)

Ive had a love hate with the place too, but more because of the french/English thing we had to deal with growing up around there. I hated Quebec for years. Part of me still does but its almost gone.
I used to only like the city for its trains, and to a lesser degree abandonment's ext. Even at that I never went far from the tracks. But over the years I have had friends move there and I have seen a whole new side too it. Id say its a pretty fucking chill place on all fronts..minus the cops.


Chances are if your getting into drama in MTL you will get into drama anywhere else you go. Its what you search out and the company you keep, not the city that hold it.


----------



## urbanflow (Oct 19, 2012)

never been but, i agree with wize. its all about you, you choose to run with who you do and get into what you do. 

then again im buddhist so i think everything is about the self LOL!


----------



## urchin (Nov 2, 2012)

I guess I'll love it there. I don't drink.


----------



## reeferreefs (Nov 15, 2012)

megan said:


> i am going to miss being able to go down the street to the dept. and buying cheap beer, i am going to miss my friends, i am going to miss being able to pretty much go to a show every night, i am going to miss drinking at alexis place getting shitty drunk to awesome tunes on the balcony yelling random shit at people, i am going to miss the big tasty meals at POPS, i am defiently not going to miss the drama. i am going to miss hopping the metro getting drunk on the metro with my friends haha . i know i need to leave this ratrace hellhole. i keep saying im going to leave but i keep saying... one more beer, one more show, one more party, one more night. i have a little too much fun, and get waay too fucked up here. i get into stupid fights with girls, everyday i wake up feeling like shit. its a vicious circle of making money getting drunk and doing it all over again until i eventually blackout and pass out. i really do have a love and hate relationship with this place. you would think because its a big city no one gives a shit about what you do, but oh boy do they care.
> 
> i see my friends waking up in the morning all shakey and haggard until the get a six pack in them. and i know if i dont leave this place im going to start getting DTS myself. i think im more mentally dependent on alcohol than anything. its already gotten to the point that i feel tired and antisocial and miserable until i get a buzz on. i definetly dont want to get to the point that i start having seizures and shit . fucccckkk thaaaat. im getting really dehydrated to the point the skin on my hands is starting to peel. i do waay too much drugs here, i always end up drunk at some party and people offer me lines of whatever.
> 
> its fucking easy to survive here, me and my friends just steal from the grocery store when we are hungry, go wash windows, and car pan for more beer, welfare is easy to get on, but i havent bothered to get on it yet. i hope i actually end up leaving this place. the first time i came here i was supposed to be here for 2 days and i ended up staying for 4 months. kind of ridiculous. i guess a lot of travellers end up getting stuck here.


seems to me you may be having a spiritual awakening.I was a heroin addict,crackhead,methsmoking,drunk for 10 years and just feeding my self with poisons of this world.this past month it was like awoken and now know how to live a life so much more fun this the one i was living I gave up cigs but i smoke weed and trip on lsa its all natural herbs that you can take it opened my third mind to all kinds of great things where i dont need to ask for anything.Hope you the best finding your self and make you realize your not only killing your flesh your killing your life


----------

